# Dead Meets Lead - computer game by Keldyn Interactive



## nikolas (May 3, 2011)

[align=center]




[/align]

Hello people!

It was about time I posted something in this forum, no?

I scored a computer game called *'Dead Meets Lead'* and as you realize it's an addictive game which involves... killing zombies! 

Here's the trailer of the game:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDxA8hiZy2A&

And here's a track I did for this game click here.

Finally for anyone interested in slaying a few zombies (be careful, it IS addictive), visit the website and... well you know what to do: http://deadmeetslead.com/

Nikolas


----------



## Markus S (May 5, 2011)

Congrats on the gig - Looks like a fun game!


----------

